# Creaking/Poping - 2009 Roubaix Pro



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

At just a year old, my 2009 Roubaix Pro built with SRAM Force is making a lot of noise. I am getting it from the seatpost, headset, and bottom bracket area. I do not see any signs of cracking or de-laminating... What could be causing this,, or,, is this normal?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

penn_rider said:


> At just a year old, my 2009 Roubaix Pro built with SRAM Force is making a lot of noise. I am getting it from the seatpost, headset, and bottom bracket area. I do not see any signs of cracking or de-laminating... What could be causing this,, or,, is this normal?


It's definitely not normal, but pinning down where the noises are coming from, then trying to quell them is sometimes elusive.

It's odd to have noise coming from three different locations, so I suspect that your ears are deceiving you. First step is to try to narrow down the source(s) and work from there. If the bike hasn't been well maintain and/ or has been ridden in the rain without clean up afterwards, that lends itself to these types of problems. 

If you're mechanical and do some of your own wrenching, I'd start with the easiest part first (seat post), remove it, clean all parts thoroughly, regrease and reinstall. Next thing to check (before the headset) are the top cap bolt, stem and bar bolts, checkiing for tightness. If you're sure the source of the noise is the headset, you'll need to remove the stem/ bars, fork, clean all parts, regrease and reinstall pre-loading the bearings before tightening the stem. 

The BB requires some special tools, so again, if you do your own wrenching you'll have them, otherwise you may want to leave this to your LBS. Before bringing the bike in, I'd try different things like coasting without pedaling, in an effort to narrow the cause. It could be your shoes, cleats, pedals, cranks or the BB itself, so not an easy thing to pinpoint. 

This probably isn't helping much, but considering we're diagnosing problems over the internet, this is as good as it gets.


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm with PJ on the headset. I just had an issue with that on my Pro SL. Loosen the stem bolts and pre or reload the bearings with by tightening the top cap. Make sure the headset spins freely. Then check for looseness by grabbing the headset area and applying the front brake while rocking the bike front to back. If you detect movement, then tighten the top cap a tad more and recheck. Then torgue the stem bolts to spec' and recheck. At this point you can also see if the headset spacers spin. If they do, you're not tight enough.

They other thing it could be is the seatpost to saddle interface. If you have Specialized post, the cups that hold the saddle rails need to be greased and torqued to spec'. I had an issue with that as well. 

You could also consider checking the shifter lever bolts and the other areas PJ mentioned. 

Good luck.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks PJ and h2o,,

Will do the headset check and re-do... I can get the BB area to make noise on (while out of the saddle) and off (pressure on crank arm) the bike... Yes I do have the Specialized seat post. Will do that check as well...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

penn_rider said:


> Thanks PJ and h2o,,
> 
> Will do the headset check and re-do... I can get the BB area to make noise on (while out of the saddle) and off (pressure on crank arm) the bike... Yes I do have the Specialized seat post. Will do that check as well...


If the BB noise is that easily reproduced, check the crank arm and chainring bolts for tightness and try to reproduce the noise again. If that doesn't work, I think you'll have to remove the cranks and BB, clean, regrease and reinstall. While the BB is out, check both sides for play/ roughness - or as mentioned previously have your LBS perform this part. 

When I mentioned the seat post I completely forgot to mention greasing the saddle rails, so it's good to get input from other members.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

My 2010 Roubaix Pro creaked from the headset. I added a little grease to the outside of the bearing race, between the bearing and frame. Creak went away completely. Now I've got another creak, this time from the bottom bracket. I got the frameset and installed Chorus 11, so I suspect the factory Campy threadlock on the cups has degraded. Again, a little grease should solve the problem. Not sure if SRAM cups are similar to Campy, but I suspect you may have a similar problem.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

You may want to consider getting some carbon paste, as opposed to grease, for the seatpost/frame interface. Grease may be absorbed by carbon, leading it to swell and or crack some carbon parts, FWIW.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> You may want to consider getting some carbon paste, as opposed to grease, for the seatpost/frame interface. *Grease may be absorbed by carbon, leading it to swell and or crack some carbon parts*, FWIW.


Periodically this statement is made on RBR, but I've seen no evidence to substantiate it. Additionally, Specialized doesn't mention it in its warranty or frame instructions. 

In those instructions it states "WARNING! Do not grease the seat tube surface that contacts the seat post. Grease reduces the friction that is critical to proper seat post grip. Remove any grease from the surfaces of the seat tube and seat post", but no mention of a risk of delaminating or voiding the warranty, only reduction of friction.

Source: 
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/09_Carbon_Road_Frame_2_Instructions.pdf

(Instructions for higher end models are similar)
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/09_Carbon_Road_Frame_1_Instructions.pdf

IMO because CF technology isn't fully understood, when problems arise people draw mistaken conclusions relating to cause.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Periodically this statement is made on RBR, but I've seen no evidence to substantiate it. Additionally, Specialized doesn't mention it in its warranty or frame instructions.
> 
> In those instructions it states "WARNING! Do not grease the seat tube surface that contacts the seat post. Grease reduces the friction that is critical to proper seat post grip. Remove any grease from the surfaces of the seat tube and seat post", but no mention of a risk of delaminating or voiding the warranty, only reduction of friction.
> 
> ...


I am not claiming that grease, as opposed to paste, is going to be the cause of the creaking. I am only suggesting that, since carbon technology isn't fully understood (as you stated), that it can't hurt to be careful in a situation like this.
I have worked in bike shops for the past 20 years, and I have not seen any evidence to back up the "grease damages CF" claims either. However, I do know that I wouldn't put it on my bike or, more importantly, a customer's bike when there may be some risk.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I am not claiming that grease, as opposed to paste, is going to be the cause of the creaking. I am only suggesting that, since carbon technology isn't fully understood (as you stated), that it can't hurt to be careful in a situation like this.
> I have worked in bike shops for the past 20 years, and I have not seen any evidence to back up the "grease damages CF" claims either. However, I do know that I wouldn't put it on my bike or, more importantly, a customer's bike when there may be some risk.


Points taken, and I agree that caution should be exercised. But in light of no real evidence to the contrary, and considering there are an increasing number of CF components being offered (that require lubes/ grease for proper operation), as a general 'rule' I wouldn't fret over the use of grease on parts interfacing with CF. 

One trend is for manufacturers to mold crown races on their CF forks. I see no way to prep and install that fork without using grease on the interface and headset bearings. In another example, Trek employs their net molding process on BB's, HT's and forks. Gotta use grease on those parts as well, so I guess you won't be selling Treks anytime soon.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Points taken, and I agree that caution should be exercised. But in light of no real evidence to the contrary, and considering there are an increasing number of CF components being offered (that require lubes/ grease for proper operation), as a general 'rule' I wouldn't fret over the use of grease on parts interfacing with CF.
> 
> One trend is for manufacturers to mold crown races on their CF forks. I see no way to prep and install that fork without using grease on the interface and headset bearings. In another example, Trek employs their net molding process on BB's, HT's and forks. Gotta use grease on those parts as well, so I guess you won't be selling Treks anytime soon.


As a matter of fact, we dropped Trek earlier this year. Their floorspace demand/vendor support ratio (I made that up!  ) was lacking.

Your points are well made. I guess we will just have to see what happens down the road. The paste may just be a fad, or marketing gimmick to sell something new, though it sis work well for me on my carbon seat post on my SL2. No more slipping AND no more creaking.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> As a matter of fact, we dropped Trek earlier this year. Their floorspace demand/vendor support ratio (I made that up!  ) was lacking.
> 
> Your points are well made. I guess we will just have to see what happens down the road. *The paste may just be a fad, or marketing gimmick *to sell something new, though it sis work well for me on my carbon seat post on my SL2. No more slipping AND no more creaking.


Sorry if I misled, but no, I don't think the CF assembly paste is a fad at all. More, I see it as a useful _addition_ to a wrenchers arsenal. My 'argument' was only that grease can coexist with CF, but I definitely see a 'best use' for both, along with lubes.


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

penn_rider said:


> At just a year old, my 2009 Roubaix Pro built with SRAM Force is making a lot of noise. I am getting it from the seatpost, headset, and bottom bracket area. I do not see any signs of cracking or de-laminating... What could be causing this,, or,, is this normal?


I had some creaking and poping coming from my bottom bracket area on my older Roubaix and it ended up being that I have the rear wheel quick release closed with too much force. Loosened it up a bit and the sounds went away. Not sure if this helps but thought I would post it.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Update:

Re-greased the headset and re-prepped the seat post,, all good now for 3 rides, but a very slight pop coming back in headset on very rough patches of pavement. My guess this will just have to be routine maint. from here on out... The BB bearings felt tight and I did not pull that...


----------

